# How Big Pharma Deceives you and Keeps you Unhealthy for Profit



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Very eye opening.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Unless big pharma has managed to get to my favorite little mom n pop home style country cookin restaurant I'm planning on having my normal breakfast in a few hours. Coffee, two eggs sunny side up, some smoked bacon, hash browns with a couple biscuits smothered in sausage gravy. A little bit of maple syrup drizzled over them taters n eggs to perk Em up just a bit. That should cover the basic food groups.... Meat, taters, dairy and grease.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyway....lots of good information.
Very informative.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks kinderfeld. I started watching it. Interesting/depressing


----------

